# We have taken control of the lounge



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro and slckr69


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lol-trolls


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

AK is included too









Threads like this get people banned.

/thinks gleefully about all the free time he will soon have


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> AK is included too


lol-I need to work on my wording first!!!!then I can be a lounge whore too


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/nah its cool as long as you put a / in front of every post


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For example

AK:

/freezing ass off in Alaska

/enjoying a 18 hour day here because of the tilt of the Earth


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

/going to sleep

/wonder where acestro got his skills

/is fuckin bored

/is getting the hang of it sir!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/feels sad over impending awareness of nerd transformation

/out of guilt returns to non-p section


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

/gots customers


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/or says good by to acestro for awhile cuz he will pry be banned by the time he returns


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/tries to actually get up, use legs, and do something


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/realizes he has 115 posts today and really shuts off monitor and leaves room

only to return later to get last laugh


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/apologizes to GG and rest of p-fury community









/points out that it was all slckr69's idea

/runs and hides

/realizes that he has replied to nearly every lounge and non-piranha topic and needs to find a life


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/feels the need to post in this thread because only acestro, AK and slckr have so far.

Seriously this thread rules.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

/welcome aboard mike!!!!

/is tired of fuckin dead beat customers


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/glad to be included

/takes no blame for the inevitable eventual negative outcome of this thread


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

you all suck


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/is sad because he allegedly sucks


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

/this thread blows


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/is sad for those that dont understand how the "/" works


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

why would some one start a thread like this








o wait could it be for attention just a speculation


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

/wonders why piranha1991 would post something soooo lame!!!!


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

/ wonder why AKSkirmish thinks it's lame to voice ones opinion. this thread is extremly LAME


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

/doesnt understand what the dash thingy means but does it anyway


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

/ thinks piranha1991 should take a chill pill

/ waits for piranha1991 to get angry and shout at him


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i see how it is


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

WHAT the hell EVER?!

acestro has already been added to my ministry of darkness list. he can even have the title of vice-batista-bomber


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha1991 said:


> / wonder why AKSkirmish thinks it's lame to voice ones opinion. this thread is extremly LAME


HHMMM-Makes you wonder why the thread was started in the first place huh!!!!!It doesn't take a damn genius there buddy!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

/heheheeehehehe
View attachment 116748


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a good idea about why this thread was started


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow acestro

i think u and slkr beat bobba fetts streak

acestro 166 posts today
slckr69 115 posts today

/demands i be leader as well


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> /heheheeehehehe
> View attachment 116748


That is fuckin hilarious sir!!!Thanks for the laugh!!!

/deems winkyee as the man!!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> /heheheeehehehe
> View attachment 116748


That is fuckin hilarious sir!!!Thanks for the laugh!!!

/deems winkyee as the man!!!!
[/quote]

/








I have some Russ Meyer flicks I could pull some avatars from....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

/me bought some new shoes today


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

rocker said:


> wow acestro
> 
> i think u and slkr beat bobba fetts streak
> 
> ...


Uhhh they will never beat me and BOBME's hell on the lounge night







---it got us banned btw lol.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

almost bought these ones.. but not too big on the velcro.. the design is cool though.












Fido The Great said:


> wow acestro
> 
> i think u and slkr beat bobba fetts streak
> 
> ...


Uhhh they will never beat me and BOBME's hell on the lounge night







---it got us banned btw lol.
[/quote]
lol 400+ posts??

anyone remember what it was?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lmao i want to here this story.

/awaits quitely and eager


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Fido The Great said:


> wow acestro
> 
> i think u and slkr beat bobba fetts streak
> 
> ...


Uhhh they will never beat me and BOBME's hell on the lounge night







---it got us banned btw lol.
[/quote]

That was a great night. Mike warned you not to do it and you just had to try, didn't you?

/ is such a dork and totally gets the slashie thingers


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

/demands someone tell me the story now!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...st&id=43962

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...c=69067&hl=


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

actually this was more funny...when we crashed the server.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...c=65228&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...c=65230&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...st&id=40189


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Fido all you did was post the same thing 372 times!!!

If your going to be a post whore atleast be mildly interesting


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Fido The Great said:


> actually this was more funny...when we crashed the server.
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...c=65228&hl=
> 
> ...


/remembers those weird nights


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/returns from night to check on awesome thread he started


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

/eats a sandwich


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

/jacks it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

/thinks this thread rocks
/wonders what the hell he's doing reading this thread and following the links in it at 3AM.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

/wakes up and see the destruction he has caused and feels somewhat responsable

/ah well

/sips coffee


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

/Looks like that shoe comes with a sh*t stain
View attachment 116762


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

/wonders what boba fetts highest post count in a day was


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/points at Liquid


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

/points at Acestro.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Fido The Great said:


> /points at Acestro.


/points at dumbass

/cant find up arrow on keyboard








^^^^^^^^^^^^

/found up arrow on keyboard


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

me and acestro officially had over 25 % of all posts on pfury yesterday


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/points at Tink


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

acestro said:


> /points at Tink










I didn't do anything!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/brings thread back from page 2

/points out that gvrayman has an avatar really close to nismos and gets confused now when he sees it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> /points at Tink










I didn't do anything!
[/quote]

/points two hands at Tink


















/considers changing avatar to confuse ESPMike


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> /considers changing avatar to confuse ESPMike


/


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> /brings thread back from page 2
> 
> /points out that gvrayman has an avatar really close to nismos and gets confused now when he sees it


/good save man ... i cant believe i let it slip down that far


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> /brings thread back from page 2
> 
> /points out that gvrayman has an avatar really close to nismos and gets confused now when he sees it


/good save man ... i cant believe i let it slip down that far
[/quote]

/points out that slckr needs my help to keep thread alive


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> /brings thread back from page 2
> 
> /points out that gvrayman has an avatar really close to nismos and gets confused now when he sees it


/good save man ... i cant believe i let it slip down that far
[/quote]

/points out that slckr needs my help to keep thread alive
[/quote]

/invites espnmike to join team RIP's with Ace and Slckr And AKskirmish and whoever else is on my the team nowadays oh yeah liquid


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

/points out that it is 11:03 in PA


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/has a little heartburn but realizes that Ex0dus will find that to be drivel

/cries a little


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/realizes he is really tired and pry near a hundred posts again cries a lil


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/feels shame for slckr69 and absolutely no shame for self


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

/realises that the word nachos hasnt been used in a while.

/nachos


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/does the / for the first time.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

/thinks to himself that someone has too beat bobme's record....but who....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> /brings thread back from page 2
> 
> /points out that gvrayman has an avatar really close to nismos and gets confused now when he sees it


/good save man ... i cant believe i let it slip down that far
[/quote]

/points out that slckr needs my help to keep thread alive
[/quote]

/invites espnmike to join team RIP's with Ace and Slckr And AKskirmish and whoever else is on my the team nowadays oh yeah liquid
[/quote]

/accepts if approved by other members









/worries about the repercussions of being part of team RIP


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

/thread


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

/decides to post after watching this thread unfold over the last day or so


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

/feels drawn to this thread but doesn't know why

/has to go to work but finding it hard to get up and go


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no you idiots...if you want to say you're going to do something, and you're using the /, at least dont be a stupid f*ck...type /me...

example....

/me is going to the mall

in IRC, the /me denotes the NICK of the person talking...so it appears like this

r1dermon is going to the mall...

if you can't use the slash right, DONT DO IT!!!!










by the way, this is the most retarded thread i've ever tried to read...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/uppercuts r1dermon for calling this thread retarded


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

/superkicks r1dermon just because...

/needs more coffee


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

/to the top? ESPN mike? lolz


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/wonders of Tink ever added cool new award to sig


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> /wonders of Tink ever added cool new award to sig


/looks to see if anyone made a cool graphic of it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

omg







already


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/ponders further irony of Fido


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

/welcomes mike to the team

/jumps on the bandwagon and delivers an uppercut to R1 as well


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/realizes that cake is to Silence as uppercut is to r1derman (will never get old)

/points at Liquid


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/celebrates for being on the team

/agrees both cake and uppercuts will never get old

/points out that using / will never get old either



Fido The Great said:


> /to the top? ESPN mike? lolz


/wonders if he should change his name to ESPNMike?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

/pokes his head out to make sure its clear, sshhhhh quiet, then tip toes all the way to the gym to work out that tingling sensation in his right nut..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

/


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/notices PGD's obvious overuse and misuse of the worst thread ever pic


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

/ i speak the truth and btw i posted it twice.......


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/notices awesome thread going downhill


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/notices PGD also has no clue how to use the /


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/forgets who is on team RIP anyway

acestro slckr akskirmish and now ESPMike did i forget anyone . ?

/gives middle finger to PGD


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/turns in application for membership to team RIP


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/considers and places up for voting by other members


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

/reassures slckr-that he has named the full team!!!!

/gets my vote-seems like a cool guy!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/celebrates again for being on Team RIP









/joins slckrs Team RIP boycott of R1dermons thread in support of this one


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/wonders how to change words above skulls ?

/realizes he should know since he has been here a long time


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/anxiously awaits vote result

1 = yay
0 = nay


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

go to my controls and edit profile I beleive to change your decription or whatever


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

im game for pygo but only if you boycott THE THREAD


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/tells slckr he needs 3,000 posts

/suggests we set criteria for entrance to Team RIP


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> /wonders how to change words above skulls ?
> 
> /realizes he should know since he has been here a long time


/tells slckr that he has to wait until he reaches 3000 posts

/realizes that that will only take about 14 minutes


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/looks like slckr needs to post whore more

/realizes he is now a rapper for ryming.. then realizes rapping leads to /uppercuts and fence jumping


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/cries over being beat to answer by ESPNNNNMike



slckr69 said:


> /looks like slckr needs to post whore more
> 
> /realizes he is now a rapper for ryming.. then realizes rapping leads to /uppercuts and fence jumping


/laughs very very loud

/RIPs a fart


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/rofl at how slow acestro is at typing


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/suspects that ESP...NMine is trying to hold him down by forbidding fake awards and for setting criteria that will probably prevent me from becoming a member of team RIP

yay = 2
nay = 0

Oh yeah...

/boycots other thread


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/wonders if it is a good idea to go to pic forum and start saying nice and good to all pics to boost post count..

/realizes he will need a faster or more computers


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/notices post count is sky-rocketing in recent days in comparison to my first few months as a member

/now realizes how a post count of 23048038 is attained

/wonders if Mr. Hannibal or TaylorHedrich ever come into the lounge


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/wonders why there are so many variations of his name all the sudden


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/rofls that qickshot's LOBY thread was locked ...

/rofls at qickshot

/rofls at r1dermons failed attempt to be e-cool like us.

keeps rofling at all three..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

/realizes he has to get off dead ass and do some work today

/will continue later


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> /realizes he has to get off dead ass and do some work today
> 
> /will continue later


/realizes he is done with work and has 3 hours till prison break starts


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/lmao at both awesome threads

/feels immense disappointment for those posting in Mr. 'Uppercut's thread


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/wonders what the deal is with Prison Break


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/also wonders this

/feels that within 24 hours slckr69 will either have 3000 posts or will be on a 'vacation'


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/tells pygo that it is a good show but you must have watched from beggining 
/realizes he is almost as bad of a speller as qickshot

hey if i go on vacation i can see kfizzly !!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/is very scared of vacation


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/scared he will be on plane with kfizzly and their will be .....

SNAKES ON A PLANE!!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/ nominates for a snakes on the plane smilie face?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/Agrees enthusiactically.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/gets up shuts off monitor and goes down stairs for a shower.

/still saddened by the chamsky thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> / nominates for a snakes on the plane smilie face?


/stabs slckr69 in the neck

/removes knife, bandages neck and allows him to continue posting


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/ouch !

and thank you


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/laughs ass off

/picks up ass

/puts ass back on


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/considers actually doing something today, but fearfully declines out of desire to preserve top 10 poster status


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/realizes status is pretty secure and ponders what to do ... oooh a shower


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/decides he can stop posting for a while

/goes to add RIP to signature

/says we still need a cool RIP logo


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/jumps!

seriously, a cockroach fell on my keyboard!!!!! Holy sh*t!!

Stinkin wild roaches (not a 'dirty' roach), come in homes when it pours outside









/contemplates moving back north

/points at Winkyee who can design bitchin logos

/invites Winkyee into group just for that single, selfish reason

/feels bad for transparent ploy


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/realizes even if acestro moves up north he will shop at walmart

/ assures espmike that rocker has joined the team and hopefully will help out team rip


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/looks for transparency, but fails to see it


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/wonders who is on Team RIP now


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/takes break to prevent insanity


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/considers ingesting hallucinogens to promote insanity


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

encourages team rip to put what i did so i know..

but so far its me ace, esp, akskirmish, pygo , liquid , and rocker.. i think


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> encourages team rip to put what i did so i know..
> 
> but so far its me ace, esp, akskirmish, pygo , liquid , and rocker.. i think


Got it.









um, I mean..

/got it

/notices 'slow-down' of team RIP

/leaves pink booty in signature


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/points out Team RIP cant keep up a pace like this forever


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/feels that the pace will be directly proportional to percentage of RIP members in Lounge at any given time


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> encourages team rip to put what i did so i know..
> 
> but so far its me ace, esp, akskirmish, pygo , liquid , and rocker.. i think


Thats a good core start group.

/suggests future membership should be by application to create future funny application scenarios


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/imagines disappointment felt at about 4am as I will likely be the only RIP member on at that point

/looks at positive side, imagining Ill probably be on for 5 minutes in such an instance

/thankful to other members for not subjecting me to the cruel but funny application process that is sure to come


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/uses "/" one more time and leaves

/might wake up at 4 AM just to bump threads

/is joking


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> /feels that the pace will be directly proportional to percentage of RIP members in Lounge at any given time


/thanks acestro for pointing out the obvious


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/feels power of group mentality slipping away, thus freeing me to do other activities

/considers Top 10 posters AGAIN and decides to stay on

/continues to NOT talk about Piranhas

/figures itll be a LONG time before Im under 50% for Lounge posts compared to all other posts


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> /figures itll be a LONG time before Im under 50% for Lounge posts compared to all other posts


/recognized said fact about self a while ago

/has resigned self to never posting this much in non-p scientific


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/wonders what the Game looks like as well, but refuses to post said wonderment in appropriate thread due to RIP boycot


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/realizes shower took to long and now must catch up on posts


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/apoligizes to acestro.

/cheers up acestro with pictures...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/warns slckr to not admit to postwhoring



ESPMike said:


> /apoligizes to acestro.
> 
> /cheers up acestro with pictures...


/wonders where Silence went


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/im not post whoring every post of mine matter like this one ... 1st to 100 posts !!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/thinks slckr is still stinky



slckr69 said:


> /im not post whoring every post of mine matter like this one ... 1st to 100 posts !!!!!


almost as ironic as Fido


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/wonders how clean one can get in a 2 minute shower


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/thinks that slckr was thinking of posts entire time in shower


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/ponders the irony of silence's name?

um you might as well subtract one minute from my shower since it was used


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/agrees with acestro and is creeped out


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/used to slckr being creepy


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/oooh post yes yes post fast post harder post post post YES!!!!

Snakes on a plane!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/observes slowing down of slckr


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/LOLs at the one-minute shower

/refreshed at the LOL


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/pain in wrists


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> /pain in wrists


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Liquid is on!!!!!!

/invites liquid to team RIP


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/points at Liquid


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/liquid is posting


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

/welcomes DVRMike







wait a minute..


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

/ thinks, damn wtf the lounge ppl are getting more random everyday.... this is fun.

/ Ace is right about about AK frezzing his ass off in alaska and about 18 hour days

/looks down and sees empty 5 gal on floor









/ oh also thinks where the hell are all the lounge mods.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> Liquid is on!!!!!!
> 
> /invites liquid to team RIP


/accepts...but refuses to go door to door selling cake.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> /liquid is posting


/admonishes slckr for improper use of "/"


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Matty125 said:


> Liquid is on!!!!!!
> 
> /invites liquid to team RIP


/accepts...but refuses to go door to door selling cake.
[/quote]

/dude silence isnt on our team..

and rocker is making us a tag


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Liquid is on!!!!!!
> 
> /invites liquid to team RIP


/accepts...but refuses to go door to door selling cake.
[/quote]

/points out that Silence will be very sad to hear this


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/points out that this thread is slacking in comparison to ace's thread

/helpfully posts in this thread in an attempt to even things out


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/points out that 1 hour and couting till prison break season 3


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/recalls the show slckr is speaking of

/actually thought of watching that as well

/remembers Monday Night Football


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/remembers it is preseason and is all bench warmers

/realizes no one cares


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/realizes that I live near New Orleans

/will only watch first quarter


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/points out Team Rip makes up over 26% of todays total forum posts

/is ashamed


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/posts in productive forums

/finds that to be less fun


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/glows with pride

/recalls a day when he used to type thoughts in < > instad of /

/feels like more of a loser for reminiscing about online typing tendencies

/notices both threads coming to a screeching halt


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> /posts in productive forums
> 
> /finds that to be less fun


/lol

/tries to find food to eat...must hunt...hmmm i see a cichlid next to me...maybe a filet?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/supposes the RIP slow-down coincides with the start of primetime television


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/informs pygo that acestro slowdown is because of wild cockroach chase

/had to catch cockroach three times

/fed cockroach to large cichlid


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

/wonders if Vito will loose weight in jail

/i am soooo hungry


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/thinks its cool that ace fed cockroach to cichlids

/informs everybody that I feed my Pygos crickets whenever I see em in or around my house

/reassures everybody that I dont find crickets in or around my house that often

/realizes there is too much Piranha talk in my post


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pic of bugger that fell on my keyboard and who I chased all over the place like some kind of friggin cartoon...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/just ordered chineese food

/knows he ordered too much

/puts Gus in car and leaves to pick up Chineese food

/signs off for the night only to return after girlfriend goes to bed

/should be early because he plans to wear her out

/says goodbye


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/wonders best and quickest way to post vid of cichlid eating this roach

/wonders if it's sad that the highlight of my day was catching a cockroach


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/is disturbed by the carnage acestro beholds


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/worn out from catching very fast insect

/trying to reserve energy so I can wear out my girlfriend tonight

/remembers that g/f is crazy latina and that I will be the one worn out

/is not sad at this fact


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/notices Mike probably just broke the record for most / in one post


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/needs to remove girl from my signature or I wont get worn out


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/is highly curious and highly jealous of aces current romantic situation

/wishes boring white girlfriend was crazy hot latina

/doubts but hopes that gf has not caught on to the fact that Im on this site and that she is not reading everything Im saying

/points out to everybody that waiting this long to order Sesame chicken has caused me to have to pay full price as opposed to Lunch special prices


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/points out that latin 'passion' is both good AND bad

/sees pygo going for ESPMike's "/." record


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/wonders what the hell DID happen to Twitch, why the hell Don Vito IS going to jail, and what the hell happened to the kid who quit his job, but too lazy to read any other threads at this point

/sees ESPs sexual prowess as an opportunity for me to surpass his post count


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/returns


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/Sees that slckr69 left his computer on.

/contemplates irony of last post!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/welcomes return

/wonders if slckr just took another "shower"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/changes signature

/Does not want to hear any more about slckr showers

/points at ESPMike


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/points out that the avatar is really growing on me...but still wishes the text was animated

/wonders if anybody can tell me what I did wrong


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/has no idea what you're talking about


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/knows what ur talking about but doesnt know the answer


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/appreciates the concern by both of you anyways!!

/apologizes for the de-rail


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/decides now is a good a time as any to exit stage left...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/saddened by acestros 5th attempted departure


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/knows acestro isnt really leaving... i mean he was suppose to buy hotdog buns and nachos on sat.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I see I have to enter a title into my sig!!!!

/wonders why no one let him know this


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/enjoys that AK included "font=Times New Roman" into his RIP sig

/notices that he took it out as quickly as I noticed it

/sees ESP and wonders if 10 minutes of sex is considered "wearing her out"


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/rofls at how aware pygo is of his surroundings..

/also wonders if that ten minutes included fore play

/ asks esp girl if he wants a real man

/yes i did mean to put he


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/decides to be "that guy"

/charges phone

/listens to 3 voicemails left by GF

/reads 5 text messages left by GF

/continues team RIP activities


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

/missed the last 6 pages and wonders what the hell team R.I.P is


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

/wonders if someone could compile this thread for him!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/compiling ... lol lots of funny sh*t and creation and building of team RIP ...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/takes a quick peek at Top 10 posters

/relieved to see that my 4 spot hasnt been comprimised by my obligation to reality


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/sad he fell to third but excited cuz after i hit post im tied for 2th


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/ecstatic about slckrs elevated status, thus furthering the agenda of Team RIP


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/dissapointed cuz pygo doesnt know i only passed esp mike ...

/shuts off computer and goes away

/pygo doesnt know i cant let a / post go un answered


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

/demands more rachel bilson pics

/calls out bullsnake for some


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/acknowledges that use of / is a sickness

/invites other P-Furians to utilize / without becoming addicted

/points out that, though using / would be cool, it in no way guarantees membership admittance to Team RIP


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/amazed someoen actually knows who she is ...

/usually its people like omg who is that she is hot ... and im like you dont deserve to know...

/realizes thats why rockers on team...

/also realizes bullsnake has yet to be invited to team

/extends invite to bullsnake to team RIP


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

/still demanding more pics

/awaiting for bullsnakes arival


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/seconds Bullsnakes Team RIP invite

/supposes there should be a Team RIP meeting tonight to go over new member admission protocol


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

/still wonders what team R.I.P is

/wonders why he's on at 2.45am reading this

/thinks about going to bed

/dicides he's too tired to make the journey upstairs to bed


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/um someone pm bullsnake im to lazy..

/and me and ace made the team. and we dont want anyone thats not gonna use the /... or find really hot pics of any girl we want.

/really i am leaving this time..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/is back from night with girlfriend

/is sad to see other members bashing his sexual prowess and choice of female

/gets over it

/notices several Team RIP members logged on

/gets scared about what this could lead to

/points out / record is still intact


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/worries not about "/" usage

/has to read several pages to catch up


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/is ahead of ace because he already read pages to catch up


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> /knows acestro isnt really leaving... i mean he was suppose to buy hotdog buns and nachos on sat.










Yeah, true.

/remembers other thread


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/just saw acestros post in bad thread Team RIP is boycotting

/comments on said thread in TEAM RIP approved thread so as not to break boycot of said thread

/mentions that acestro pointing out this thread has more posts and views and a grocery list is the funniest thing he has read in a LONG time

/is still laughing over said comment about grocery list


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/sucks in cold wind because mouth is on fire from eating Habanero Doritos


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/points out TEAM RIP communication would be easier if threads were combined

/also mentions threads would be longer and more HOF worthy

/notices both are already very HOF worthy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/points out uniqueness of having double threads

/also amused at success of a grocery list over thread made for hof by mister uppercut


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/looks for the THREAD


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/Enjoys the absence of the THREAD

/gives props to pygo signature and avatar


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/takes props

/puts them in pocket

/STILL wishes the animated words in the original pic were animated in my avatar

/hints hints


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/understands reference to the "Count" picture


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/relieved at the understanding

/points out that I was talking about that earlier, but think it got past you

/moves on

/actually believes ace is going this time

/saddened at the sure sign of the end of this fine day


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

/is relieved to find out that a new day had begun

/takes out new camera, and takes a photo of the trees

/loads it up to computer and is happy with the outcome


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/decides to go outside to be reminded what these 'tree' things are.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/notices him and acestro are only Teap RIP members on

/notices again that all Team RIP members still have "members" next to group

/had a hard time getting on PFury again this morning

/is cautious of entering into another post barrage like yesterday


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

/hates not being the cool guy anymore

/is jealous of acestro


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/point out Fido could still be cool guy if it werent for derogitory comments toward Team RIP in other thread

/remembers derogitory comments

/uppercuts Fido


----------

